# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كباب وكفته الحاتي من المطبخ المصري .. بالخطوات المصوره

## اوتار فاطمه

اليوم جبت لكم طريقه حلوه للكباب والكفته بطعم الفحم وبدون شوي ولعوزه


تجيبين كوب بقدونس مع كوب بصل مفروم وتخلطيهم مع بعض وممكن تفرمين شويه شبت مفروم 

لو حابه مع الخلطه

وتضيفيها للحم المفروم



وتبلين بالملح والفلفل والبهار ( بهار حلو او 7 بهارات 



تجيبين شحمه وتقطعيها مربعات وتحطيها في صينيه وتحمسيها شوي على النار في الصينيه

باستخدام يد ملعقه تشكلين الكفته على الملعقه عشان لما تسحبيها يصير داخلها خرم نفس الي تتقدم في المطاعم




نرصها في الصينيه وندخلها الفرن تقريبا نصف ساعه

نيجي للكباب تجيبين اللحم ولازم يكون ذبيحه صغيره السن عشان يستوى تتبلين اللحم بماء البصل والليمون والملح والفلفل من غير بهار وتنقعينه في الخلطه ليله او تقريبا 6 ساعات


تحمسين قطعتين شحم مع ملعقه زيت في صينيه على النار وتضيفين اللحم وتقلبين لين يتغير لون اللحم وتنزل مايته قلبي لين تنشف كل الماي



تجيبين فحمتين كبار تحطيهم على الفرن بهاي الطريقه لين تصبح جمره ويبيض لونها

تحطين اللحم في الفرن وشغلي عليه الشوايه عشان يحمر اللون


بعد ما يستوى الكفته تحطين الجمره في الوسط وعلى طول بطلع دخان غطي الصينيه وخليها عشر دقائق





ونفس الطريقه مع اللحم طبعا

وقدميها مزينه بالبقدونس انا حطيت اللحم في الوسط والكفته على الاطراف





صحتين وعافبه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*تسلميييين ام محمد ع الاطباق اللذيييييذه والشهيهـ..*
*الله يعطيج الفــ عــافيهـ ع الطرح..*
*بانتـظـار جديدج دوووومـا..*
*ماننحرم منج..*
*تحياااتي..*
**

----------


## فرح

الله ...الله 
تسلم يدينك حبيبتي *ام محمد*
ع الطبق الروووعه بجد شكله حلووو 
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم هالنشاط الرااائع والمتألق يالغلا
بنتظاااار رووعة جديد اكلاتك الشهيه غاااليتي 
دمتِ بالحب والموده
[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/360-wonderful.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

مشكوره حبيبتي ام محمد على هيك وصفات حلوه 
يعطيك الف الف عافيه
الله لايحرمنا منك ولا من مشاركاتك الطيبه 
في رعاية المولى

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
مشكوررررررررررررررة 
تسلم الاياااااااااااااااادى
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> **
> 
> *تسلميييين ام محمد ع الاطباق اللذيييييذه والشهيهـ..*
> *الله يعطيج الفــ عــافيهـ ع الطرح..*
> *بانتـظـار جديدج دوووومـا..*
> *ماننحرم منج..*
> *تحياااتي..*
> 
> **



الله يسلمك حبيبتي على تنويررررررررررررررررررك

دايما شذاااااااااااوي ماننحرم منك زيارتك صفحه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> الله ...الله 
> تسلم يدينك حبيبتي *ام محمد*
> ع الطبق الروووعه بجد شكله حلووو 
> يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم هالنشاط الرااائع والمتألق يالغلا
> بنتظاااار رووعة جديد اكلاتك الشهيه غاااليتي 
> دمتِ بالحب والموده
> 
> [IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/360-wonderful.gif[/IMG]



الله يعافيك حبيبتي فروحه نورررررررررررررررررررتي الصفحه

وهاذا بعض ماعندكم غاليتي فرح ودمتي بالف خير

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> مشكوره حبيبتي ام محمد على هيك وصفات حلوه 
> 
> يعطيك الف الف عافيه
> الله لايحرمنا منك ولا من مشاركاتك الطيبه 
> في رعاية المولى



مشكووووووره حبيبتي ام عبدالله

 على نواصلك العذب لا خلا ولاعدم من التواجد 

ونورتي الموضوع بمرورك الطيب 

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud2006.***********/471-hApPy.gif[/IMG]

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
> مشكوررررررررررررررة 
> تسلم الاياااااااااااااااادى
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم



 
مشكوره حبيبتي على مرورك المميز لا خلا ولاعدم تواجدك 


ودايما طلتك

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## مها 2008



----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> 



مشكوره حبيبتي همسات وله على تواجدك الحلو

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> 



 
تسلمين حبيبتي خوله نورتي الصفحه بوجودك العطر

----------


## نور الهدى

وطريقة الفحمه حتى مع العيش المجبوس والكبسة تحطينها بعد ما يستوي العيش في صحن وتحطينها في القدر من فوق حقة العيش وتغطين عليه بعد فترة تشيلينها بيعطي العيش طعم مثل الاكل المطبوخ على الحطب

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

يسلمك عمرك حبيبتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

**

يسلمووووووووووو 
ويعطيج العافية ع الوصفة الشهية

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> **
> 
> يسلمووووووووووو 
> ويعطيج العافية ع الوصفة الشهية



 




*يسلمج ربي حبيبتي اميره مشكوره على طلتج الحلوووه بصفحتي..*
*ماننحرمـ منج..*
*دمتي بود..*

----------

